# XP won't display contents of CD/DVD



## bw1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

My PC won't display the contents of any CD/DVD - the windows explorer window is blank. It can detect whether it's a CD or a DVD that's been inserted as the icon changes to "CD-ROM" or "DVD-ROM" as appropriate.

Here's the odd thing, Windows Media Player will play files from CDs in the drive and picks up the track info. artist, title etc. and I can rip from the drive. I can also burn to the drive and the discs play in other machines (a laptop, a CD player, a DVD player have all been tested fine).

In WMP if I choose File/Open then I still get the blank window. It's the same in other programs both Microsoft and non-Microsoft software - presumably they all use the underlying Windows explorer to access drives.

So, it looks like it's something to do with the view in Explorer but I've tried all the variations "Thumbnails", "Tiles" etc. and the window is always blank.

If I use a command prompt and try to change to the drive I get "The parameter is incorrect".

Thanks, in advance, for any suggestions.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

First try: http://support.microsoft.com/mats/cd_dvd_drive_problems/en-us


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Can you view them in safe mode logged in as administrator?


----------



## bw1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi VictoriaiiCe,

Thanks for your reply which has helped fix part of the problem.

I ran the MS Fixit program and it reported "We did not detect any problems and therefore no fixes were applied"

I tried Safe Mode and the first disc (a manufacturer supplied install disc) came up blank. I then tried a home-burnt disc with photos on it and that worked.

I then tried a command prompt in Safe Mode and trying to get a directory listing gave the result "The volume does not contain a recognized file system. Please make sure that all required file system drivers are loaded and that the volume is not corrupted."

Trying various discs, it seems that the problem is with bootable discs e.g the install disc for my printer won't read.

So, after an online search I managed to find a suggestion that the autoplay settings might be the problem. I started up Tweak UI and found that some idiot (me) had switched it off - because that pop-up window asking me what I want to do with the content of a CD every time I put a CD in annoys me. Turning autoplay back on allows me to see the contents of home-burnt CDs but still nothing for manufacturers' install discs.

I've now discovered that I can't use Windows Explorer to view the contents of multisession CDs either but I can see what's already on them using Nero Multimedia Suite.

It's better than it was but it'd be nice to be able to use install discs rather than download drivers etc. from the internet and to easily see the contents of multisession CDs.

Do you have any more ideas?


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

bw1971 said:


> Hi VictoriaiiCe,
> 
> Thanks for your reply which has helped fix part of the problem.
> 
> ...


And you're positive this isn't a firmware issue? Did you check your device manager? If not when you're available we're going to re-configure your bios settings to fix the problem.


----------



## bw1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.

Device Manager reports no problems and the firmware is (I believe) the latest version - v. SB07.

Sorry, I can't get the screengrab to embed (if I Insert Image andpreview the message it doesn't show the picture I link to) - here's a link to a pic of Device Manager:
http://dyp.im/kHVWtLfnR

Device Manager shows the drivers as:
...system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys 
...system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys 
...system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
...system32\storprop.dll

Does that look normal?


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm. Can you tell me the exact model and make of your pc so I can look into it further.


----------



## bw1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

The PC is a bit of a mish-mash but the drive is a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D

I just booted into Recovery Console and from there I could see the contents of any CD - including the ones that Windows Explorer won't recognise.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

*- VSO Inspector*









Check your properties​


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

You're firmware is outdated Read following: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/10274/


----------



## bw1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

I ran VSO Inspector and all the same boxes were checked (there were a few additional boxes that were unchecked - they related to Blue Ray and HD DVD). Windows Explorer still won't show the contents of most CDs.

I then installed the original firmware but this hasn't made any difference but when I then ran VSO Inspector again and looked under the media tab it recognises that the disc is Dell (it was the drivers disc for my new printer). I didn't look at this tab with the newer firmware.

Windows Explorer still doesn't show the contents of most CDs.

I'm now going to try booting into Linux (Ubuntu) which I have on another partition in case of Windows meltdowns. I don't really know my way around Ubuntu so will only be able to do a basic check to see if that can recognise all CDs.


----------



## bw1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmm. Linux recognises all the discs that Windows Explorer won't e.g it will copy photos that I've got backed up onto DVDs which Windows Explorer doesn't show as existing on the disc.

When I right-click on the drive and view the properties Windows Explorer says the file system is RAW - it gives the same result for both backup DVDs that Windows Explorer won't read and for the Dell installation CD that VSO Inspector could identify but Windows Explorer couldn't.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Alot of people are having issues with the updated version of the firmware you are dealing with. You have to set the drive to read dvd's and cd's. But Linux is working so that's a plus we had alot of success so far


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

VictoriaiiCe said:


> DVD drives can't read regular cd's.


got that backwards, kiddo......CD trays cannot read DVD's....DVD trays can read both.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

valis said:


> got that backwards, kiddo......CD trays cannot read DVD's....DVD trays can read both.


That's what I meant thanks valis


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

de nada....


----------

